# Cubase pro 9 chord type (resolved)



## Mayur Hegde (Mar 16, 2018)

I need to know how to make Chord type change from sharp to natural. As of now it is showing C major as B sharp but I want to keep it simple and call it C major. Is there any solution to it or we just have live with it. I have attached a pic as well.


----------



## Mayur Hegde (Mar 17, 2018)

This issue is resolved with the 9.0.4 update.


----------

